# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Lajmërim për studentët: Nis projekti "Praktika 2005"

## praktika

Hapësira rikthimi: Albstudent dhe Mjaft Foundation nisin projektin "Praktika 2005"


Që prej 15 vjetësh kur Shqipëria u bë tashmë një vend i hapur me botën një numër përherë e më i madh të rinjsh nisën të zgjedhin vendet perëndimore për të kryer studimin e tyre. Studentët shqiptarë janë tashmë ndër më të pranishmit kudo në Europë dhe në Amerikën e Veriut. Ata përbëjnë sot një nga shpresat më të mëdha të vendit për të ardhmen. E gjithë eksperienca dhe dija që ata sot po grumbullojnë në universitetet më të mira te botës, nëse do të praktikohej në Shqipëri, do ti jepte vendit një impuls të jashtëzakonshëm zhvillimi. Kjo për shkak edhe se studentët shqiptarë, kanë provuar gjithandej ku kanë studiuar, se radhiten ndër më të aftët dhe kompetitivët. Ky kapital kaq i madh intelektual, do të ishte boom-i i vërtetë i zhvillimit të vendit. Por fatkeqësisht, pas disa vitesh në perëndim, shumë të rinj shqiptarë, i shkëpusin lidhjet me vendin e tyre duke humbur çdo kontakt me vështirësitë që ai kapërcen apo edhe me lehtësitë e reja që hapen përditë për të arsimuarit jashtë dhe mundësitë që ata të zbatojnë në mënyrë të dobishme por njëkohësisht edhe fitimprurëse për ata vetë, dijet e tyre në shtëpinë e tyre.

Në këtë kontekst Rrjeti Internacional i Shoqatave Studentore Shqiptare Albstudent (www.albstudent.net) dhe Mjaft Foundation (www.mjaftfoundation.org) kanë iniciuar sëbashku projektin "Praktika 2005" (www.praktika-online.com) nën moton Hapësira rikthimi. Projekti mundësohet nga mbështetja e Ambasadës Gjermane në Tiranë në kuadër të Paktit të Stabilitetit dhe nga Ministria e Kulturës Rinisë e Sporteve. Ky projekt inovativ do të shërbejë për të organizuar kthimin në atdhe të studentëve të talentuar që studiojnë jashtë, duke u dhënë atyre mundësinë të njohin realitetin e punës në institucionet shtetërore e firmat e mëdha shqiptare duke kryer praktika në to si dhe duke u dhënë mundësinë të zhvillojnë aftësitë e tyre akademike duke i zbatuar ato në praktikë. Ne po ndërmjetësojmë në mënyrë të suksesshme me shumë institucione qendrore shqiptare apo kompani nga më të mëdhatë në vend, që ato të çelin dyert për studentët në perëndim për të kryer praktikën në Shqipëri. Kryerja e një praktike do të ndihmonte drejtpërdrejtë këta studentë në krijimin e kontakteve me punëdhënës të ndryshëm dhe në fillimin e një karriere të suksesshme në atdhe pas diplomimit të tyre.


Të gjitha informacionet rreth këtij projekti si përshkrimi i praktikave, mundësia e aplikimit online, organizatorët, mbështetësit etj, ju mund t'i gjeni tek faqja www.praktika-online.com . Kjo faqe do të pasurohet vazhdimisht në javët e ardhshme me informacione mbi vende të reja praktikash etj.

----------


## Kryeplaku

O vellai ju mire e keni por vetem se "e kapni gomarin nga bishti dhe jo nga qafa". Problemi me i madh per tu kthyer ne Shqiperi pas studimit eshte problem ligjor, ligji i njohjes se dipllomave te huaja ne Shqiperi mund te quhet vecse 'absurd' dhe as nuk i lejon dikujt te mendoje se eshte i gatshem te petballoje burokracira te tilla (shiko ketu) . 

Une kam folur me ata te albstudentit per ndrimin e ketij ligji, i pelqeu ideja... por vetem kaq. Pra ne nje shtet ku ligjet te thone "qendro atje ku je", te gjithe inisiativat e tjera jane fjale boshe! Pra do ishte mire ju te organizatave studentore ta shikoni njecik kete teme. E ardhmja e nje vendi duket nga ligjet qe ka, Shqiperia me kecisol ligjesh nuk ka asnje te ardhme!

----------


## Kryeplaku

E lexova me me vemendje programin dhe ka shume gjera pozitive!

Mire do ishte ta lexojne edhe anetaret e tjere!

----------


## EdiR

Nisme e bukur dhe shpresoj te kete fryte per shqiperine. Une nuk jam akoma gati per ty kethyer por me pelqen si ide. 
Shqiperi ka akoma me shume per tu ofruar shqiptareve neper bote.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Kur e lexova ne fillim kete reklame pata mosbesim (duket tek postimi im i pare), pastaj me njecik naivitet u bera optimist (duket tek postimi im i dyte) dhe ne fund kur i hyra ceshtjes me gjithe fytyre u zhgenjeva.... Dhe sa here me zhgenjejne Shqiptaret filloj dhe pyes veten per te ardhmen e ketij populli/kombi dhe i kthehem perseri mosbesimit. 

HISTORIA IME

Si burre i mire dhe i ndergjegjshem thashe edhe une ta plotesoje kete praktike (tek Ministria e Jashtme). Pasi morren biografine keta zoterinjte e Albstudentit, e ardhmja e Shqiperise, me marrin ne telefon dhe mi mbushin syte me lote kur me thone se ministria me kishte zgjedhur mua per praktike ne Korrik. Pas "marreveshjeve" per pjesemarrjen time keta zoterinjte ne emer te stafit te Albstudentit me lajmerojne perseri (nderkohe qe une kisha pergatitur valixhet per ne Tirane) se per shkaqe te zymta (me te zymtat qe me kishin zene veshet qe kur u lragova nga Shqiperia) une nuk mund te merrja pjese ne kete praktike. 

Ne fillim mendova se keta zoterinjte, e ardhmja e Shqiperise, donin t'ia jepnin postin tim dikujt tjeter, dhe si qytetar i ndergjegjshem vendosa mos ta lej me aq. I dergova nje email drejtorit te nismave rajonale te Ministrise se Jashtme, z. Murraj, ku hipozohej se do beja praktike, dhe i shpjegova padrejtesine. 

Pergjigja e drejtorit ishte me e habitshmja, zoterija me modestine me te madhe me shpjegon se ne Ministrine e Jashtme as qe behet fjala per praktika te tilla.

Na ate moment e vetmja gje qe me erdhi ne mend ishte strofa e nje poeti te madh Shqiptar ku shkruhet : "ku ku per ne, hajde dru me pre". 

A mund te ket strofe me te mire qe ti pershtatet ketij populli?

----------


## praktika

kryeplaku,
besoj qe e bere praktiken apo jo? Me duket se ke qene rasti i vetem qe ndodhi nje ngaterrese e tu dergua gabimisht e-maili i gabuar (e-maili standart qe ju dergua atyre qe nuk fituan)pasi ishe lajmeruar se e kishe fituar vendin. Por mesa di une nje dite pas emailit te gabuar t'u dergua edhe nje e-mail ku u sqarua dhe u kerkua falje per gabimin tone apo jo?
Gjithe te mirat

----------

